# So I know a lot of people are getting GTA V



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

6 Days left until GTA V comes out!!!! 
I know many people are counting down the days just like me regardless of which console they are getting it for PS3 or 360.
So I just wanted ask Everyone 
what is the very first thing you plan on doing when you get GTA V finish Downloading it and get to explore this massive map?
Besides getting blazed before playing 
Also the Map below shows size comparison to San Andreas ,red dead redemption and GTA 4 side to side with GTA 5 map its huge



​


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2013)

Spam? These spammers are getting good..it used to a complete jumble of incomplete thought processes. Now I have found 2 today that I weren't sure


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

Spam....? No disrespect but please inform me how I am spamming if so, I am just trying to ask other gamers what they plan to do when they get the new GTA


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 11, 2013)

Holding out for potential PC release.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2013)

I plan on running around the city causing havoc see how hard the police action is and quick ways to evade them.


----------



## Jstainjunk (Sep 11, 2013)

Im going to scope out what new cars they've added. Then crash the shit out of them.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2013)

Well considering the "stranger" and low post count under your name..its easy to assume with how many spammers we get, also with how many days left the game has and your lack of preference for consoles you could easily be promoting the game.. I meant no offence by it, didn't even hit the spam button


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

I fully understand, I don't have many threads because I planned on doing my first grow thread besides my introduce yourself thread I posted a couple days ago when my babies are photo worthy.
I made this thread so I could kill some time in the meantime and maybe get some rep.
Glad to see that people are on the look out for spammers though no one likes spam.
Also I have this game on pre order for 360 just to let everyone know


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea I saw that (read your posts) hehe.....I love free roaming games, gta, all of them have been awesome.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ps3 for now. Pc for sure if they release for it.look side by side with gta4 on pc vs console pc looks so much better


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am also waiting for Pc version to come out but I could not wait that long to not play and end up accidentally hearing/seeing spoilers etc 
that is why I am getting it for console at the moment and in the near future when it or if it comes to Pc ill be able to enjoy the game again with superior features


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Deff and when comes out for pc prob be more players per game.instead of only 16 that consoles can only handle


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yah I thought the 16 player cap was one of the downfalls, I was hoping for at least 20 but hey its better then only 10 &
I'm sure if its released on Pc it will double the console number easily


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 11, 2013)

They better of included drug production in this GTA...


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea look at san andreas online like 300 people on a map was crazyness


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sure Trevor will have a meth lab or some drug Op going on somewhere 
ill be looking forward to going to a dispensary in game and getting some chronic to smoke lol  
there is so many more things to do and stuff going on in the city I'm excited to see how much more alive it seems then the last GTA


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cant wait to play.im sure its guna be awesome.monday night will be here before we know it  for midnight release.gotta get some killer nugs for release


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm getting it delivered the morning of release day from online so I get a good night of sleep 
then I can wake up and play for a whole day straight instead of 
going to midnight release after being up all day then struggling stay awake to play for 8-10 max then passing out
but midnight release's are badass and totally worth it depending on the weather and how many people go but the free food, free monsters and swag raffles they do are worth it.
and I already made sure I have some Dank nugs reserved to be rolled into fattys release week


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol i dont have a job right now so im guna waste away in gta5 lol


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Sep 11, 2013)

As with all GTA games, the PC version is the way to go.

1. My PC, a year old, and not top of the line then, but still really good, beats the shit out of the new XBOX and PS4.
2. Mods.
3. One is a maybe, but two seals the deal.
4. Mods.
5. Mods.
6. Etc....


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol i knew there was weed stores in gta5. But i just read you can buy one to run lol nice


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 11, 2013)

I know Pc is always the way to go just built a 8 core with a AMD Radeon 2gb 7870 this year and played the shit out of Bioshock on all max settings which looked amazing
at this point no one knows for sure if grand theft auto will even be out for pc(most likely) and if so then when?
like I mentioned before it could be many months easily because there is no way it is coming out before the year ends we would be lucky if they announce it by the holidays which i doubt will happen 
also the shitty thing is whoever waits will know all about it the game whether they like it or not because people will be saying spoilers left and right like assholes 
which is a big reason I'm getting it for console ASAP
only reason I would want GTA V on PC would be better multiplayer, better graphics and mods besides that I would just enjoy it more for replay value with a better game overall.......
But I would rather play the game as soon as it comes out


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Prob be few months or even 1/2 year.to many want it on pc cause of mods.im sure it will happen


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just found out my GTA V order from Amazon is shipping today maybe ill get it early  if not at least I know I will get it the day it comes out.
Either way I am not going to play till midnight of release day because I don't want to risk being banned like other people.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuck yeah first thing im going to do is set a cop on fire and see if they squeal when they die ...


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm ganna be brave and try to sneak into a military base to steal a jet and fuck shit up


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Can't wait harvest season and GTA what else do I need.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bag of weed. check,alot of mt dew .check, rdy to play gta5 midnight .we are so close people


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 16, 2013)

wow youre waiting till midnight because youre scared to get banned? grow some balls dude.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 16, 2013)

? I didnt get my copy.got to go to gamestop.lol id play if i had it before 12


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2013)

Picking mines up ina few. Cant wait


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck its 100$?
realy?

my son (and me) want it an he may have to wait.
Lol

Edit guy just payed with 100 
I'm dURNK.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2013)

I get off work at 11. I'm gonna run over and get it at midnight at the mall. Can't wait!!!


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 16, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> wow youre waiting till midnight because youre scared to get banned? grow some balls dude.


Playing 6 hours early is not worth getting a banned console and having to buy a new xbox for 200$ while I'm saving for next gen if i got it early and had a ps3 it would be different


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 17, 2013)

Ugh this is gonna be the longest 30 minutes waiting in line!


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 17, 2013)

Did it get released last night? I reserved a copy of it, but I don't remember which gamestop it was at. lol


----------



## HBE4R20 (Sep 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Did it get released last night? I reserved a copy of it, but I don't remember which gamestop it was at. lol


You can go to any gamestop with a receipt , your email that you gave when you signed up for pre order or reserving and they will have it for you unless they dont have any in stock


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2013)

So I get off work at 11pm. Been playing until 6am each day since its been out...still not enough.


----------



## yktind (Sep 19, 2013)

So far, I haven't slept hahaha.

I took a stripper home, smoked a bong load, drank beer, robbed people. Lol you know all the fun stuff. Don't forget about screaming 187 on those mother fucking cops.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> They better of included drug production in this GTA...


http://www.hightimes.com/read/weed-grand-theft-auto-v


----------

